# Travel Enquiries for Employees



## Patricia B. Fernandez (Aug 6, 2021)

Good day everyone!

Does anyone here have any idea about bringing people in Australia to work? About the quarantine, facilities, and exemptions?

Thank you


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Patricia B. Fernandez said:


> Good day everyone!
> 
> Does anyone here have any idea about bringing people in Australia to work? About the quarantine, facilities, and exemptions?
> 
> Thank you


Each state allows a certain number of quarantine places. Mostly in Hotel Quarantine. 

Some exemptions are made for those who can afford to arrange their own quarantine, but the cost for this with submitting plans and arrangements and the separate police/security presence would be high.

It is commonly seen by rich people, especially in the entertainment industry.

There are some special arrangements to bring in farm workers, where the farm agrees a quarantine system, with the government authorities.


----------



## Patricia B. Fernandez (Aug 6, 2021)

Oh okay, Thank you Jand


----------



## Patricia B. Fernandez (Aug 6, 2021)

How many hours could subclass 400 visa work?


----------

